# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам Лиды. Русскоязычная Европа. DE, IT, ES, FR, CZ, PL.

## Poljanskij

Предлагаю для сообщества Базу клиентов, крупного сервиса по отправке средств, под любые проекты.
Актуальность 1 апреля 2022.

Русскоязычная Европа. 
ГЕО: Germany(DE), Italy(IT), Spain(ES), France(FR), Czech(CZ), Poland(PL)
В базе: Имя, Телефон.
Цена за лид - 0.1$.

По пробникам пишите в ЛС.

Безопасная продажа на форуме, только приветствуется!

Telegram Orchestra 732CD: @Poljanskij  

С моей стороны, Без перепродажи, для максимального результата каждого!

----------

